# WMA Hunting Success Rates



## oldfatbubba (Jan 23, 2015)

Howdy, everyone.  I have compiled the 2014 WMA deer hunt results from the DNRs new, online database into a Microsoft Excel pivot table and believes others who frequent this forum might be interested in the information.  Here's a link to the file.   

It contains all results from the 2014 hunting season that were available from DNR system as of last week.   With that said, it's far from complete as the results from several WMAs were missing from the DNR site.

I've calculated the "success rate" for each hunt as well as the WMA as a whole.   My calculation includes hogs as well as deer.   

This pivot table gives you the flexibility of viewing quota hunts only, general hunts only, adult-child hunts, etc.   Use the Excel drop down filters or pivot functionality to create your own report.   

This file contains only firearms hunts.  If there is any interested, I'm willing to create another for archery.   

Enjoy!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 23, 2015)

Very cool, thanks for doing this.  Maybe DNR can reuse it and post on their site.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 23, 2015)

After reviewing it I've determined that success rates are very low for 85% of the hunts.  I bet the only thing most people saw were other hunters.  Still good data and if I ever apply again for a quota hunt I will use this.


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 23, 2015)

Wow thanks!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice......Thanks !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkp (Jan 23, 2015)

Great work, thanks for taking the time to make the table.

One thing to remember about the high rates like Ossabaw:
only about 50% of the hunters actually make kills they just make a lot of kills some 5-6 each (speaking from experience).

FDR is great example every single person we talked with never saw a deer.  What few where in the right area killed 2 the rest of the hunters saw nothing.

This is just to help people looking at what hunts to put in for.
J


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 23, 2015)

Good conversation and thank you for the feedback.  FYI, I just updated the file to include both archery and primitive weapon results.   You can use the same link in my original post to download the updated file. 

Cheers,
Bubba


----------



## Rulo (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you.   I appreciate what you did !


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 25, 2015)

I just updated the file to include 2011, 2012 & 2013 results.   Here's a link to the new version.  I've also added a Pivot Chart that summarizes the year-over-year trend graphically.  Enjoy.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 30, 2015)

oldfatbubba said:


> I just updated the file to include 2011, 2012 & 2013 results.   Here's a link to the new version.  I've also added a Pivot Chart that summarizes the year-over-year trend graphically.  Enjoy.



Thank you for your work and time put into this. Wondering if you plan to add results for Federal land as well?


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 30, 2015)

I would but I don't know where to find it.    The data in my spreadsheet came from the GA DNR database...

http://www1.gadnr.org/dnr/deer/public

Is there a similar database for federal land?


----------



## huntingonthefly (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for yer time. Flat Tub WMA general gun is not listed. I tally the number of hunters n deer killed on all the WMA hunts I attend. Some harvest sheets may be missing as  DNR picks some up late. Many times mischievous folks throw em away. I say this because some numbers wasn't what I remember on some of the other hunts. Overall though I believe it is still a decent representation of the stats. I printed off a copy. THANKS!


----------



## oldfatbubba (May 16, 2015)

Yo, Huntingonthefly....

Thanks for you comments.   The DNR has updated its database  to include 2014 results from Flat Tub, Sapelo Island and a few other WMAs.  Looks like I need to update my report!   Give me a day or two to do the dirty work and I'll post an updated when it's ready. 

Regards,
Bubba


----------



## oldfatbubba (May 19, 2015)

*Per my prior post...*

Here's a link to the revised WMA hunting results summary.   Enjoy!


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (May 21, 2015)

Excelent work! Lemme know when I can buy you a Strohs!


----------



## oldfatbubba (May 21, 2015)

Thanks, buffalo.   I'll be just as happy if you can tell me where I can buy Strohs!   My local distributor stopped carrying it, which leaves me to drink hipster beer (aka Pabst).


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (May 21, 2015)

Last time I remember buying any was about five years ago at the Ft. Gillem PX. But, I'll keep my eyes peeled & let you know....


----------

